# Dream First dance song :)



## HannahGraceee

I know im not getting married but i just wanted to see what peoples first dances songs are :)

my dream one would be...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tR38eIN_mxA&feature=related 

Ive always wanted this :blush:


----------



## sparkswillfly

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goz07feA54Y&feature=related

This :D I love it. Not getting married either tho.


----------



## Bunnipowder

Mine is Lady in red By Paul De Burgh - I think thats his name!!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Right don't laugh...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8W29ePBPzIM

It's just "our" song. That and crank that by soujla boy... ahahaha... my god.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

You're a bad woman hannahgrace! Making a pregnant lady cry!


----------



## PnutProtector

We haven't chosen our first dance song yet, but the song that i'm walking down the isle to is beautiful and i just have to share it. my mum is walking me down the isle and this song fits so well.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zu07FaJnQg0


----------



## MrsVenn

Mine's (and was): We Have All The Time In The World sung by Louis Armstrong:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wy97lOwvECs

It makes me cry just listening to it (flipping softie that I am!).


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

My friend had 'Groovy kinda love' by Phil Collins! Cheese, it made me cry, but I blame that on being 5 weeks preg and v hormonal at the time!


----------



## polo_princess

I have no idea, im a bit of a music whore so there are lots of songs that i likem im going to have a nightmare trying to choose

I like these though ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyX5x3ZDYl8
(Not the guy singing it of course, just the original Drifters song lol)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fC04ZZploBE


----------



## EstelSeren

We're going to have As The World Falls Down by David Bowie. It's from Labyrinth- the bit when Sarah gets taken into the masked ball. Despite the name, it's really romantic and it makes me cry it's so beautiful!

Beca :wave:


----------



## Louisandcoco

We had Iris by the Goo Goo Dolls as our first dance song. LOs middle name is going to be Iris! X


----------



## Kimboowee

Iris is one of my favourite songs!


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Think (if I can get OH to agree :dohh:) It was my ringtone for ages so he thinks of it as a mobile phone.......

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNM8VBeecYU


----------



## jackiea85

Louisandcoco said:


> We had Iris by the Goo Goo Dolls as our first dance song. LOs middle name is going to be Iris! X

So did we :happydance: we had a band and they sang it for us. I love that song :D xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I would like 

All my Life by Kaci & JoJo because OH proposed after we danced to that song :cloud9:

Or 

By your side - By Sade

Or 

Truly, Madly, Deeply - Savage Garden 

Or 

My Destiny - Lionel Richie

..

There are many more too!

xXx


----------



## NatalieW

First Dance

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uc_rAX6z9Yc&feature=PlayList&p=8B64331F19E1AA53


The rest of my music was

Entrance
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYLseVbOHjk

Signing Register
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkObnNQCMtM&feature=PlayList&p=8B64331F19E1AA53

Exit
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoywO4mjUDQ&feature=PlayList&p=8B64331F19E1AA53


----------



## Nemo and bump

how do i put the youtube bit in a post?


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Nemo and bump said:


> how do i put the youtube bit in a post?

 Just like if you were pasting a link in.....copy from the address bar and then paste in to a new msg!:thumbup:


----------



## Nemo and bump

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ekgb5oJSobU&feature=related would love this song as its mine and oh song but its quite fast.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfZUxPF7AMI we'll probably have this song as when me and oh were getting together people told us we shouldn't and that it wouldnt last due to the age gap (15years). we didnt listen to them we listened to this lol.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsdtUMdXXJg this will be played at some point as its another one of 'our songs'


...yay it worked lol


----------



## EstelSeren

Hopefully this'll work!! Like I said the song I'm having is As the World Falls Down by David Bowie from Labyrinth, which is this one:
https://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A95oIgQ_vgQ


----------



## xxxjacxxx

ok mine is totally 'not' a first dance song but I'm gonna try and find it on youtube and upload it!


----------



## Momof2kiddos

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLvdjg2IxBk we danced to "this i swear".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5LteQgBIMA and i danced with my father to "Cinderella".


----------



## xxxjacxxx

This is mine and Ants song as It means alot to us......its our whole story rolled into a song....:cry:

we would dance around the dancefloor like a pair of nutters!!!!

Its a long somg but please listen to it x



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1IkCMAVK5w


----------



## x-amy-x

This was my first dance!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkXHzaWA_84


----------



## Nemo and bump

my god just listened to 'Cinderella' made me cry such a beautiful song


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

x-amy-x said:


> This was my first dance!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkXHzaWA_84

I love that song - think thats going to be one of our signing the reg songs.


----------



## x-amy-x

I love it too... it felt magical doing our first dance to it!


----------



## Mrs_N

Lil_Baby_Boo said:


> Think (if I can get OH to agree :dohh:) It was my ringtone for ages so he thinks of it as a mobile phone.......
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNM8VBeecYU

we had this, sung by our band, it was perfect! :happydance:


----------



## alio

Ben Harper - By My Side 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQUXOgRmopc


----------



## shampain

We would have this as our first dance
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=weqXub3b6qw
And then i want everyone on the dance floor for a boogie to this...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogfer-ITVSE


----------



## ALY

polo_princess said:


> I have no idea, im a bit of a music whore so there are lots of songs that i likem im going to have a nightmare trying to choose
> 
> I like these though ...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyX5x3ZDYl8
> (Not the guy singing it of course, just the original Drifters song lol)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fC04ZZploBE


Holly i love the eric clapton song it was the first dance at our engagement party so iv just made karl dance round the room with me and the kids were laughing at us :blush:

we had a shania twain song for our first dance i cant remember the name of it :blush:


----------



## amazed

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJyJwbAa1i8 we had this.


----------



## firstLO

We're having Snow Patrol - Chasing Cars as it's our song.


----------



## Sooz

We opted for True Colours by Phil Collins....borowed the song from Hubby the week we got together and never gave it back!


----------



## SpecialK

We danced to Lucky (Jason Mraz and Colbie Callait). It was really nice.


----------



## Jemma_x

amazed said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJyJwbAa1i8 we had this.

Im not getting married but when i do i want this as my first dance


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbdpXx-PHuM

this was my first dance wanted summat different. Its just me and my OH all over. the words are soooo true. if u listen its brilliant :D 

i also had a solo dance with my dad to* lady in red *by chris de burg


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

EstelSeren said:


> Hopefully this'll work!! Like I said the song I'm having is As the World Falls Down by David Bowie from Labyrinth, which is this one:
> https://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A95oIgQ_vgQ

best film ever made!!!


----------



## Kimboowee

We've decided...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A-gXA9QrGQ


----------



## Frankie

Heavens Cry Til Tears Do Us Part 

Me and my other half have been avid clubbers for over 10 years, the song is part way in its when the piano bit comes in. Play this song to a group of 10,000 clubbers and see the reaction - think itl be a lovely way to incorporate what was an amazing part of our lives. Plus i met him at Gatescrasher.

Excuse the noise at first i cant seem to find a decent copy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5VaF6P_5Lk&feature=related


----------



## amylk87

this will be ours :) 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpLpXYDLrcI


----------



## Linzi

We had our dream one :cloud9: Im in love with this song, can't stop listening to it and thinking of my wedding day :cloud9:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E14difCPvtA

:cloud9:

x


----------



## Clueless

There are loads of better songs that I could think of, but this means the most to us as a couple:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AuHibzE0aY

and then this as we get everyone else to get up:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJT...91E41D34&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=13

My sister said that we should be prepared for everyone to start chucking up, but I don't care.


----------



## Stef

We are having eric clapton wonderful tonight.


----------



## Abblebubba

Not that im getting married, but i do really want to be proposed to in 2012 when i'll be 21, doubt it'll happen though. :shrug:
I would love our song to be, 
*Savage Garden- Truely, madly deeply.*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=US-ZgUr3xQY
or...
*Westlife- I want to grow old with you.* [clichee i know!:blush:]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adhbHHDrSd8


----------



## Hobnob

Lil_Baby_Boo said:


> Think (if I can get OH to agree :dohh:) It was my ringtone for ages so he thinks of it as a mobile phone.......
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNM8VBeecYU

We've got this on our wedding dvd, its a lovely song!



shampain said:


> We would have this as our first dance
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=weqXub3b6qw
> And then i want everyone on the dance floor for a boogie to this...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogfer-ITVSE

We had the Queen one to walk back down the aisle as a married couple. Very fitting as Hubs is a massive Queen fan!

https://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxzz0dr4LSU

This was ours, the words were perfect!


----------



## Nic1107

Oh God I wish I'd thought of the song from the Labyrinth! I wanted so badly to model my hair after her hairstyle in that scene, but it would have been nearly impossible *oh well*. 

DH and I danced our first dance to "I Knew I Loved You" by Savage Garden; not my first choice, but he really wanted it so I let him pick. 

My dad and I danced our father-daughter dance to "Isn't She Lovely" by Stevie Wonder :)


----------



## sandy28

amazed said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJyJwbAa1i8 we had this.

we had this also.... i love this song


----------



## Momof2kiddos

Nemo and bump said:


> my god just listened to 'Cinderella' made me cry such a beautiful song

haha oh trust me i bawled the first time i heard it, so did my dad. i was like daddy o know this makes you cry but i just HAVE to have it in the wedding lol


----------



## MrsP

Lil_Baby_Boo said:


> Think (if I can get OH to agree :dohh:) It was my ringtone for ages so he thinks of it as a mobile phone.......
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNM8VBeecYU

Absolutely love this song x


----------



## MrsP

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wpPk8qk3uQ - Walked down to Pachelbel's Cannon in D


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lTTWraugCI - Walked out to Clarks Trumpet Voluntary


https://www.vidiLife.com/video_play_1121703_Van_Morrison_Have_I_told_you_lately_that_I_love_yo.htm - First Dance - Have I told you lately that I love you


----------



## Linzi

Stef said:


> We are having eric clapton wonderful tonight.

Yours isnt far away now is it?? x


----------



## Dizzy321

Think we will have this one, I always remember OH singing it in the car in the early days makes me cry :cloud9:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vbg7YoXiKn0


----------



## having#4

Ours is going to be Blue Rodeo's Lost Together. It's kind of long, but I love it. And I will be walked down to isle to Rascal Flatts "Bless the Broken Road"


----------



## bigbloomerz

We had Bryan Adams & Barbara Streisand I finally FOund someone and then ROnan Keatings This I Promise YOu. I walked down the ailse to an instrumental version of Richard Marx - Right here Waiting xx


----------

